# What mbti type are you?



## Hollywood (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm the entp, the debater, the visionair









Free personality test | 16Personalities


Free personality test - take it to find out why our readers say that this personality test is so accurate, “it's a little bit creepy.” No registration required!




www.16personalities.com


----------



## Neurose (Dec 29, 2020)

16p is the worst test.
Going by cognitive functions, INTJ and 3w4 enneagram.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 29, 2020)

Neurose said:


> 16p is the worst test.
> Going by cognitive functions, INTJ and 3w4 enneagram.


Entp intj best combi ngl


----------



## Neurose (Dec 29, 2020)

http://www.michaelcaloz.com/personality/ take this test instead
and enneagram https://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/dotest


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 29, 2020)

Infj , entp and intp combinate amazing with entp tho


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 29, 2020)

Me rock


----------



## Copeful (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Hightwolf (Dec 29, 2020)

got intj when i did it a year ago. idkwhat i'd get now but too lazy to do it


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 29, 2020)

Hightwolf said:


> got intj when i did it a year ago. idkwhat i'd get now but too lazy to do it


Love intj


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 29, 2020)

But relation with my girlfriend with infj/ intj went crazy, crazy things tbh

thats the other side lol


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 29, 2020)

Entp, 3w4 enneagram.


----------



## lutte (Dec 29, 2020)

infp


----------



## lutte (Dec 29, 2020)

@Intjcel


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 29, 2020)

ESFP, 7 and 8 equal on enneagram, lol


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Dec 29, 2020)

ISFP


----------



## TheAnomaly (Dec 29, 2020)

ESTJ-A


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 29, 2020)

INTP


----------



## lutte (Dec 29, 2020)

@Intjcel why angery...


----------



## kingu2020 (Dec 29, 2020)

Neurose said:


> http://www.michaelcaloz.com/personality/ take this test instead
> and enneagram https://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/dotest


took test, INTJ all the way. Is it the most powerful personality type? I WILL REMAKE WORLDS.


----------



## shaugstir (Dec 29, 2020)

istp gang


----------



## lutte (Dec 29, 2020)

kingu2020 said:


> took test, INTJ all the way. Is it the most powerful personality type? I WILL REMAKE WORLDS.


INTJ most powerful? Thoughts @streege @WadlowMaxxing @Intjcel


----------



## Pantherus (Dec 29, 2020)

*enfj best personality

sadly i’m infj though *


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 29, 2020)

lutte said:


> INTJ most powerful? Thoughts @streege @WadlowMaxxing @Intjcel


The best for beeing a lonely autist who copes with vikings.


----------



## lutte (Dec 29, 2020)

streege said:


> The best for beeing a lonely autist who copes with vikings.


He's a chad though, many women want him


----------



## Soalian (Dec 29, 2020)

Wasn't MBTI debunked as a Jew scam?


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 29, 2020)

ENTJ


----------



## Neurose (Dec 29, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> ENTJ


You don't seem like one at all


----------



## Neurose (Dec 29, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Wasn't MBTI debunked as a Jew scam?


MBTI is cope pop psychology invented by two bored housewives.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 29, 2020)

Neurose said:


> You don't seem like one at all


I act differently IRL to how I do on the internet. What type would you have guessed me? lol


----------



## Neurose (Dec 29, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> I act differently IRL to how I do on the internet. What type would you have guessed me? lol


ISFP tbh


----------



## Neurose (Dec 29, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> I act differently IRL to how I do on the internet. What type would you have guessed me? lol


I'm sure the Chico avi could be a factor


----------



## lutte (Dec 29, 2020)

Neurose said:


> ISFP tbh


What's the most aspie type?


----------



## Neurose (Dec 29, 2020)

lutte said:


> What's the most aspie type?


INTP / INTJ / ISTP


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 29, 2020)

Neurose said:


> ISFP tbh


lol too, too, TOO far off
IRL I seem more like an ENTJ tbh. A kid in class actually made me take the test and my results were pretty spot on according to everyone else.


----------



## Soalian (Dec 29, 2020)

Neurose said:


> MBTI is cope pop psychology invented by two bored housewives.


Don't know if true, sounds like it at least.


----------



## Neurose (Dec 29, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> I act differently IRL to how I do on the internet. What type would you have guessed me? lol


Let me make a guess on users here

@MakinItHappen ENTJ maybe ESTJ
@thecel INTP
@toth77 ENFP
@magnificentcel ISFP 
@Danish_Retard xNTP


----------



## quakociaptockh (Dec 29, 2020)

INTP


----------



## toth77 (Dec 29, 2020)

Neurose said:


> Let me make a guess on users here
> 
> @MakinItHappen ENTJ maybe ESTJ
> @thecel INTP
> ...


I don't really know what that means broski


----------



## itorroella9 (Dec 29, 2020)

i took the test some time ago but INTP


----------



## Neurose (Dec 29, 2020)

toth77 said:


> I don't really know what that means broski


The personality of Willy Wonka / Pixie girl or Kyle from the meme









ENFP Personality Type and Characteristics


People with an ENFP personality type are often described as charismatic, fun, and creative. Learn more about the common characteristics of this type.




www.verywellmind.com




.


----------



## Gargantuan (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 29, 2020)

ENTP-T


----------



## thecel (Dec 29, 2020)

Neurose said:


> Let me make a guess on users here
> 
> @MakinItHappen ENTJ maybe ESTJ
> @thecel INTP
> ...



I'm ENTP by desire, INTP by action.

I'm not motivated enough to make friends at my new school jfl


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 29, 2020)

Neurose said:


> Let me make a guess on users here
> 
> @MakinItHappen ENTJ maybe ESTJ
> @thecel INTP
> ...


Idk if you know me, but what would you guess me as?


----------



## Neurose (Dec 29, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Idk if you know me, but what would you guess me as?


not properly enough to make a guess but I'd take a wild stab and say some xxTJ


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 29, 2020)

The chad ENTP


----------



## Stare (Dec 29, 2020)

I am C-H-A-D


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 29, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> ENTP-T
> View attachment 897196


Holy fuck yes. It actually depresses me that I’ll probably die before we really explore space and universe


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 29, 2020)

LooksPSL said:


> Holy fuck yes. It actually depresses me that I’ll probably die before we really explore space and universe


I'm just blessed I don't live in a time and place where I could die from drinking dirty water tbh. Or the fact that I can even communicate in seconds to people from across the world.


----------



## Danish_Retard (Dec 29, 2020)

Neurose said:


> @Danish_Retard xNTP


Correct.
I get ENTP or INTP depending on my mood.


----------



## Neurose (Dec 29, 2020)

Stare said:


> I am C-H-A-D


H-I-L-L


----------



## Deleted member 5304 (Jan 2, 2021)

It's over for INFPcels.


----------



## ChadpreetCreator (Jan 2, 2021)

MBTI is utter cope. Astrology for reddit soys. The Big 5 test is statistically verified though.


----------

